# Winter Driving



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

I have a 99 Altima GXE and I find that the back end really slides out on me when braking in even light snow. I have brand new all season tires on it, but I find it slides around like it is on glass regardless of how fast you are going or the amount of snow. I lived in Ottawa for 20 years and never had problems there on my other cars with all season tires on them. I don't plan on putting winter tires on it, nor do I think I need them, but wondering if any one else had similar problems, or knows if this is common with Altimas or other Nissan Cars? If you have had this problem did you go to winter tires to fix it? I put some extra weight in the trunk as well, but so far this hasn't made a considerable difference.

Thanks


----------

